# where do you do HSG tests to see if my tubes are blocked?



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

who do you ask to do a HSG ?

Thanxs
Hope2005


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's normally part of a GP or gynae routine to refer you for a HSG or lap & dye - some do it before any treatment, others will doit if clomid fails. If you are at a fertility clinc you could ask your Cons if he thinks it would be a good idea.

HTH?

PW


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i had mine done through the gynaecologist after i'd had clomid but they also wanted to know the results when i moved on to a fertility clinic.  

if your doctor is unwilling to do one then you could pay privately to have it done at any fertility clinic i'd imagine.


----------



## 1234 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

The London Women's Clinic (Darlington) perform this test, and you have the result on the same day.

Telephone Number: 01325 371070
www.londonwomensclinic.com/darlington
E-mail: [email protected]

Good Luck.

/links


----------



## ange01 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ask your doctor to refer you to gyno and request the dye test, good luck, as i know how i felf from my result, now told me ivf is the only way    but am not that rich, hope all goes well .. 


Angela x


----------

